# Red duns



## mad for mini's (Jan 12, 2012)

I would love to see everyone's red dun miniatures. I might be bringing a red dun yearling home in the spring and would love to see what color he may turn out to be come next summer when he sheds the baby fuzz. Thanks!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 12, 2012)

Here is my red dun mare. Lakeviews Diamond Gal. She has a very bold dorsal but it is hard to see her dark points very well when she is clipped.


----------



## mad for mini's (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh, She's beautiful ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## little lady (Jan 12, 2012)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Here is my red dun mare. Lakeviews Diamond Gal. She has a very bold dorsal but it is hard to see her dark points very well when she is clipped.





















I am drooling! Beautiful!


----------



## vvf (Jan 12, 2012)

Here is our Red Dun stallion, Valley View Jet Stream.. He is 30 this year, but was 26 yrs when this picture was taken. Oh, Maple Hollow.... Love your mare!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks guys, she is one of the favorites of everyone who comes to visit. Very friendly mare and her big eyes just melt your heart! Cindy, I love Jet Stream too, he is a gorgeous boy and I have always liked his get!


----------



## mad for mini's (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow ! He sure is a handsome old man. Love both horses shared


----------



## MindyLee (Jan 13, 2012)

HI DEBBIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!






Sounds like your all settled in and adding! LOL!

Cant wait for pictures!


----------



## mad for mini's (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi Mindy ! The horses are settled in but we are still working on building our house. Not ready quite yet for a new baby but I am having a hard time passing him up. I'm waiting until spring if I bring him home. I'll be posting photos if/when I do


----------



## supaspot (Jan 13, 2012)

I think this mare is red dun with sooty ..I have asked the " experts " but they cant agree some think red dun others not lol


----------



## ohmt (Jan 13, 2012)

Here is a silver red dun mare

First picture taken in the winter when she was heavy in foal:






This is a bad picture, but shows her creamy color. She was tested negative for cream, but did produce a silver black bred to a black stallion so we know she carries silver.


----------



## mad for mini's (Jan 13, 2012)

She's pretty ! Love her soft creamy color


----------



## rimmerpaints (Jan 16, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL all of them


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 17, 2012)

Here is my boy, Tiz Sir Sock Hop Dancer, "Sox" 33"


----------



## mad for mini's (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow ! Sox is a gorgeous boy



Everyone has such beautiful horses. I love red duns !


----------



## stormy (Jan 17, 2012)

OK so I will let you all see what Deb is looking at...


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 17, 2012)

mad for mini said:


> Wow ! Sox is a gorgeous boy
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has such beautiful horses. I love red duns !


Thank you



he is my baby


----------



## Jill (Jan 17, 2012)

Here is WFM's Finely Dun, a/k/a "Trooper" as a foal and last summer... He is the one we had to hand raise.


----------



## mad for mini's (Jan 17, 2012)

Awww, thanks for posting him for me Stormy, I was going to ask

Jill , your Trooper is adorable !


----------



## chandab (Jan 18, 2012)

ohmt said:


> Here is a silver red dun mare
> 
> First picture taken in the winter when she was heavy in foal:
> 
> ...


She's colored very similarly to my silver bay dun mare. Tested EE,Aa, no cream; silver test not available at the time, nor the dun test.


----------



## Reble (Jan 18, 2012)

On his temp papers states Red Dun Pinto

but sometimes he does look silver when clipped

Here is our Gelding Star

when he was born, & picture this summer.


----------



## mad for mini's (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks Rebel, he's beautiful ! I love pintos, they are my favorite : )


----------



## ohmt (Jan 18, 2012)

> She's colored very similarly to my silver bay dun mare. Tested EE,Aa, no cream; silver test not available at the time, nor the dun test.


I know she isn't black based, I don't think she carries agouti either, but never had her tested for it. Any time I ever bred her to a black pinto I got either a black pinto, a silver black pinto, or a silver grulla/o. She is a cool mare and I always love the different colors she produces






It's neat how two horses can look so similarly color wise, but be so different genetically!


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 23, 2012)

my colt de-ago





think he red dun


----------



## Miniequine (Jan 25, 2012)

This is my Red Dun mare Moose. She is lab tested neg for cream neg for silver,

and has produced a grulla, and a bay dunby a non-dun stallion.


----------



## crazyponies (Feb 27, 2012)

this is my red dun min pinto stallion


----------



## Kaitlyn (Feb 27, 2012)

not to continue grave-digging or anything, but here is my red dun gelding. Not a mini but still a color example



This was in late summer, so he was rather faded at the time.

you can see a little bit of the tiger striping on his legs in this picture:


----------



## PaintNminis (Feb 28, 2012)

You All have Some Gorgeous Red Duns!

I don't have any Red Duns Myself But My Friend Does

Look at "Little-Bit" (She is the 7th One Down)

http://www.grandmesaminis.com/mares.html

This Mare is Awesome Colored in Person





Her Mane is Like the Burnt Sienna Crayon


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow, everyone's red duns are beautiful. My first horse was a red dun so I have a soft spot for them.





Sandy, those photos are just gorgeous! Do you ever offer an equine photography class?


----------

